# Quick cycle products



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

Can anyone tell me how they got on from personal experience using the instant bacteria, found at most aquarium stores nowadays, principle being no cycle time, bacteria in the tub, add it to your tank and you've avoided a months cycle wait.

you then add your fish immediately to provide the ammonia needed to keep the bacteria alive and happy.

sounds good in princiiple, as this is what you're trying to generate with a cycle, except with more steps, and eventually you do end up with no ammonia, no nitrite, some nitrates and a whole load of bacteria dying to feast on your fish sh*t...


----------



## HellBoy (Sep 22, 2004)

Aquarium need to cycle for about two weeks not a month, I used Sera Nitrivec, after use you can put your fish after 24 hour. It worked for me!


----------



## Feeding_Frenzy (Feb 12, 2005)

Bio-spira is the one everyone talks about being the one product that cycles your tank overnight, I have yet to try it so I cant difinitively recommend it but from what I hear it works.


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

HellBoy said:


> Aquarium need to cycle for about two weeks not a month, I used Sera Nitrivec, after use you can put your fish after 24 hour. It worked for me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have used that stuff too.







But I have heard biospira is good stuff, too.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Ive alwaysed trusted Bio-Spira as well.


----------



## Mack (Oct 31, 2004)

IMO Bio-Spira is the only one that works.


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

any mailorder, in the uk? google isnt bringing much up for me today...


----------



## Mack (Oct 31, 2004)

I would doubt it on bio-spira, as it must be refrigerated.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

bio-spira is the only one that really works, as far as i know.


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

i cycled my 55g two yrs ago in 48hrs wiht bio-spira. i think it is the only and best stuff out there.

here it is online if you r intersted http://fishstoretn.com/bio_spira.html


----------



## bigbipo (Feb 12, 2005)

Im setting up two tanks 75 gallon and a 45. Both are running old filters from my other cycled tanks. On Sat. I added A bunch of bio-spira, it cleaned up tank almost toaly. MAybe need some more, i hear u cant O.D. with that stuff.. But its a lot of $ to keep throwning at tanks... I just ordered :
~Marc Weiss Bacter Vital Freshwater
From : http://www.marinedepot.com/md_searchitem.asp
Let me know if anyone has used it b4?

I have read that it works just as good but in 48hours instead of 24 hours... Its cheaper and i already added boi-spira and ammonia/nitrite though the roof!!!
Also will adding my cycled tank's water speed up cycle? but its also is hi in ammonia but has ZERO Nitrite!! and fish seem fine water is crystal clear and very old....


----------



## bigbipo (Feb 12, 2005)

heres a follow up for anyone who had read this and is cyclen:
Took about 20 days to fully cycle, marc weiss seems to work to neutralize nitrite but will read super hi false readings.. Soon as I added it I noticed fish became less stressed and feeders stop dieing!! About 2 weeks ago I added some Kent Expert Blackwater (simulates conditions found in tropical waters) after that in about a week I found my reading go to normal. On the http://www.marcweissco.com FAQ they say the "false readings" will drop off after time. I think the black water helped it alot.

Anyone use Instant Amazon during cycle? Wounder if that would help speed things up also?

Setting up 2 more tanks now and another 90 gallon in a few days,ill stay posted


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Bio Spira only here


----------



## bigbipo (Feb 12, 2005)

jerry_plakyda said:


> Bio Spira only here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Honestly in 24 hours u watched ur nitrite ZERO OUT??? I used it and it didnt do much of anything, i only added one dose....


----------



## weidjd (Feb 13, 2005)

I used B/S with the fishless method took about 7 days with 5ppm ammonia.


----------

